# FS: Downsizing sale/ Surrey



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I will be downsizing my tanks here so lots of fish for sale. Sorry, my son broke my camera so no pictures.Here is the list of fish I am selling:

20 - 24" clown knife - $45 ( You catch him. Bring a big net and a big container) Beautiful and absolutely healthy.
2 sun catfish about 7" each - $5 each
White Oscar 9" - Free when you buy Red Oscar. They stick together
Red Oscar 10" - $10 with free white Oscar. Preferably take them both together as they are happiest together
2 common plecos - 9 to 10" - Free
Beautiful Jack Dempsey 7" I think male - $15
Zebra Obliquidens 1 male and 3 females - $20 for all
4 yellow labs 2 to 3 " - $10
2 Mayan cichlids. Male is about 6", other is still small - $10
Demidiochromis Compressiceps female 7" - $15 with one free juvie, don't know sex
4 Venustus 3" - $20
Male Red Empress 6" - $10
Juvie Red Empress 3 to 4" - $5 each

I will add some more once I figure out what else I have. First come, first serve. I will notify you if someone is before you and let you know if it's still available.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

*tank*

R u selling your tanks and how much if you are. Just pm me.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent for myan's


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Pmed for Zebra Obliqs


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

any pics of the clown knife joe ? 

thanks


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

OK everybody pending right now except clown knife. Juice, I'll try and take a pick.


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

any Venustus left?


----------



## Tang (Apr 21, 2010)

*Red Empress*

Do you have any pic's of the male red empress?

Rob


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

*Venustus*

any left? i would love some if you do or somebody back out thanks joe


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

They disappeared fast. I only have the clown knife, the 2 oscars and 2 common plecos. Oscars and pleco can be had for free but the Osccars will need to go together and in a big tank. They stick together. Thank you for everybody that was interested.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

vento_joe said:


> OK everybody pending right now except clown knife. Juice, I'll try and take a pick.


thanks buddy , u can msg it to me ?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

do u have your clown knife pic ? thks


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

How much for a male venutus


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry man. Venustus are all gone. Only left are the plecos, 2 Oscars and Clown Knife.


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, here are the pictures of the Oscars and the Clown knife.


----------

